# my website



## Roevadoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am new here and wanted to show you my website.

You can find him at: Picture the Dark - Roel Van Dooren

Friendly greetings,

Roel


----------



## DougGrigg (Dec 9, 2013)

your portraiture images need a little polishing but the city and street photography is definitely your best work represented by your website! 

one image I noted is of lisa, its immediately shown and straight away I see it out of focus / grainy. really not a fan of that one!  nice site though but some polishing could go a long way! This is definitely the place to do it for critique. My website started out really basic and uninteresting, now it is getting better every day, I still have a long long way to go but its on its way!


----------



## Roevadoo (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 

I changed the front image of the shoot with Lisa  I am not a professional photographer, so i have to learn a lot, that's the reason I came here . I will check your website when I am at home, then i have more time to look at it. Again thanks for the honest reply, critiques are the only way to learn and get better


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 9, 2013)

Agreed with Doug.
Very nice city pictures.

Lew


----------



## Roevadoo (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## slackercruster (Dec 10, 2013)

I like! Thanks for posting.


----------

